# Up to Date Best Cubes on the Market?



## pjk (Aug 25, 2018)

*Edit: A new thread has been created from this thread: *https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/which-cube-should-i-get-up-to-date-recommendations.70960/

For new solvers joining the community or old cubers who want to know the best cubes to get today, where is the best place to check? We can look at different cube shops to see what is offered, but that isn't ideal as there is a paradox of choice issue.

In this puzzle reviews forum, people have posted countless reviews, and the "What Cube Should I Get?" thread in the Hardware area has over 10,000 replies, yet there isn't a thread with the latest and greatest cubes on the market (as voted by the community) for people to look at (which is up to date). There is this spreadsheet in the works which shows what some of the fastest solvers are using, but it isn't ideal as many are custom.

So, what is currently the best way for cubers to find the latest and greatest? Should we start a new thread and keep it updated, or a wiki page? I think it would be useful to many people to have something updated monthly or bi-monthly with the best cubes for different pricing budgets. Maybe the top 3 of each puzzle type? Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 25, 2018)

I believe speedcubereview.com has a list of rated cubes where users rate cubes they review and the cube with the most points wins. Last I checked the GTS2M was listed #1.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 25, 2018)

Maybe someone with a bit of coding knowledge could make an algdb.net style webpage, where people suggest puzzles for each event and vote or rate them, this should probably include a budget, manufacturer and premium setup category for each event.


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I believe speedcubereview.com has a list of rated cubes where users rate cubes they review and the cube with the most points wins. Last I checked the GTS2M was listed #1.


That's a good start, but is it managed by 1 person or a group? It would be nice to have something that everyone can contribute to so the opinions are of the community rather than an individual. It would be good to have a top 3 in each category so people of different budgets can choose.



cuber314159 said:


> Maybe someone with a bit of coding knowledge could make an algdb.net style webpage, where people suggest puzzles for each event and vote or rate them, this should probably include a budget, manufacturer and premium setup category for each event.


That would be a great idea, but would take some work.

The goal to start is to simply have an updated page with top 3 puzzles of each event (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) with prices, as decided by the community. And each month or as new cubers come up, we can update it. We can do it as a thread to start, or a wiki page. A stickied thread that we update regularly may be the best start. What do you think?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for mentioning speedcubereview. It looks quite useful at first glance, but at second glance I am missing a lot of information like "releasedate" or "price-indication". There also don't seem to be enough reviews to be reliable so I will probably get more info from some of the linked videos than from the actual site


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 27, 2018)

Speedcubereview is a site managed by one person afaik but the contributions are by many people.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 27, 2018)

pjk said:


> That would be a great idea, but would take some work.
> 
> The goal to start is to simply have an updated page with top 3 puzzles of each event (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc.) with prices, as decided by the community. And each month or as new cubers come up, we can update it. We can do it as a thread to start, or a wiki page. A stickied thread that we update regularly may be the best start. What do you think?



I can't really figure out how to do this but we could make it so that the ratings of a particular cube fall so for example, a cube may come out and originally be rated 5* by many people but over time that is obviously going to go down as better cubes come out, so there could be an algorithm that says that every month the cube loses 1-2% of its points so over time the cube becomes obselete, as it would in reality.


----------



## pjk (Aug 28, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> I can't really figure out how to do this but we could make it so that the ratings of a particular cube fall so for example, a cube may come out and originally be rated 5* by many people but over time that is obviously going to go down as better cubes come out, so there could be an algorithm that says that every month the cube loses 1-2% of its points so over time the cube becomes obselete, as it would in reality.


I think a start could be a new thread listing the recommended puzzles as of the present date. Then overtime in the thread we can discuss new puzzles, updates, etc. and update the first post accordingly. It isn't ideal but would at least be useful as long as the thread stays active and updated by the community. The "Where to buy cubes thread" and "What cube should I get" threads are popular, but way out of date.

What do you think about that as a start?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2018)

Maybe for most puzzles we can have 2 budget, great and expert options?


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 28, 2018)

I want to say real quick that i think that "value" should not be part of the rating, even tho it is in most cases like amazon and such
If you can see both the rating and the price why would the second be part of the first
I think making a budget category is almost a must
And yes i think there should be an easily accesible very simplified often updated tier list of cubes, and non cubes.
I like the wiki page, although some people might dismiss its information assuming its outdated


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

Here is a rough draft below. I need help getting this filled in so we can then create a thread to further discuss and update this over time. The first few I started with came from this spreadsheet of what the top cubers use. Please go ahead and copy below and make additions and reply here. 

Once we get at least something setup for each puzzle, it will be a good start and useful resource for new comers and people who aren't super active but want to buy a new cube. I'm certainly not in a position to make recommendations as I've used the same puzzles for years. But recently I wanted to buy some new upgraded puzzles and noticed there wasn't a good spot to find the best/most recommended. As a result, I looked up what the top solvers were using and went from there. This thread should be useful for others in a similar position.

-------------


> What Cube Should I Get? What are the best puzzles on the market today?
> 
> Below the the top recommendations as of September, 2018. If you suggest different puzzles than what is shown here, reply to this thread to discuss so we can keep this post updated with the most recommended cubes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2018)

Could we not merge this information with the document that contains the top cubers' cubes and make two tabs in this document? That way we can maintain 1 document with all the relevant information.


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> Could we not merge this information with the document that contains the top cubers' cubes and make two tabs in this document? That way we can maintain 1 document with all the relevant information.


Good idea, the spreadsheet can be edited by anyone right now. Please create a new tab and fill in as much as you can there.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2018)

pjk said:


> Good idea, the spreadsheet can be edited by anyone right now. Please create a new tab and fill in as much as you can there.



I made a tab for all the WCA events. I didn't add feet, blind and multiblind since I figured people just use their regular 3x3x3 main(s) for that.

I added a couple of cubes as examples, my ratings are fictional. Feel free to edit.


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I made a tab for all the WCA events. I didn't add feet, blind and multiblind since I figured people just use their regular 3x3x3 main(s) for that.
> 
> I added a couple of cubes as examples, my ratings are fictional. Feel free to edit.


Great! Now we just need the community here to help edit fill it in. I think having Budget/Great/Expert is a better idea than ratings. This simplifies it a bit for people wanting to just buy a great cube, or the best cube. 

I know a lot of people here would know which ones to recommend right away, so if you're reading this, please help contribute in the tabs on this spreadsheet here.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 29, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I made a tab for all the WCA events. I didn't add feet, blind and multiblind since I figured people just use their regular 3x3x3 main(s) for that.
> 
> I added a couple of cubes as examples, my ratings are fictional. Feel free to edit.


Could you edit it so that everyone can add their ratings in the columns beside the cube and the spreadsheet calculates the average rating, and ideally, deplete the rating at a rate of 1-2% per month as cubes become outdated.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2018)

I like both ideas. Both are easily done. I already added "Class" where we can put budget, great, expert. Of course some budget cubes are super good cubes, and can get a high rating. And some expensive cubes are not so good and can get a low rating, so I think rating should stay, but a weighted rating from various users should be possible. Having it degraded is trickier though. Because for example the Weipo is still a top cube, but it's not the newest, so the rating would have gone down a lot over the last year. Which isn't fair, it still rocks.  I don't think we should let cubes drop in rating automatically. If people change their mind about the ratings of the cube, it makes more sense for them to change their rating on it in the list.

Edit: Weighted average added. I put three names in the columns as examples. The function counts until column ZZ so that should be more than enough columns for everyone to get their vote in.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2018)

I am very interested in the recommendations from this list. Hardware-wise I am basically a noob.
Degrading on age for cubes is not something I would want. I would find it useful to have a property "releasedate" and a property "not commonly available anymore" so in the future we can filter the list on these properties


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2018)

It's easy to add those. At the moment all of the cubes in the lists are available, apart from the Dayan OP (which I mostly added as a bit of a joke) so at the moment it wouldn't add much yet to state availability of the puzzles.


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 29, 2018)

I still some guidance should be given to anyone who wants to score a cube
from the top of my head i'd say value is or is nto a thing, noise is or is not a thing and what would be a 0/10 and what would be a 10/10


----------



## pjk (Aug 29, 2018)

AbsoRuud said:


> I like both ideas. Both are easily done. I already added "Class" where we can put budget, great, expert. Of course some budget cubes are super good cubes, and can get a high rating. And some expensive cubes are not so good and can get a low rating, so I think rating should stay, but a weighted rating from various users should be possible. Having it degraded is trickier though. Because for example the Weipo is still a top cube, but it's not the newest, so the rating would have gone down a lot over the last year. Which isn't fair, it still rocks.  I don't think we should let cubes drop in rating automatically. If people change their mind about the ratings of the cube, it makes more sense for them to change their rating on it in the list.
> 
> Edit: Weighted average added. I put three names in the columns as examples. The function counts until column ZZ so that should be more than enough columns for everyone to get their vote in.


I think we're making too complicated. Having it degrade is not necessary in my opinion since just because time passes doesn't mean better cubes will come out. A cube from 2015 still may be the best cube out there. To make it more simple and not overwhelm people with choices (which is the case right now), we should recommend 1, 2, or 3 puzzles per event (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, etc) and rate them as Budget, Great, or Expert. This way for each puzzle someone can make an easy choice. If we have 10 puzzles already rated as "Good", it makes it difficult to make a choice. In that case where 5 are "Good", let's just pick the cheapest one and make call it "Good" for that event. The point here is to keep a simple, updated post with the most suggested cubes by the community. What do you guys think about keeping it more simple?



AvGalen said:


> I am very interested in the recommendations from this list. Hardware-wise I am basically a noob.
> Degrading on age for cubes is not something I would want. I would find it useful to have a property "releasedate" and a property "not commonly available anymore" so in the future we can filter the list on these properties


Agreed on both points. I think a release date is good, though not absolutely necessary as long as we keep the list updated each month or two.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2018)

I think this a commendable endeavor, but anymore there's a lot more to it than "cube A is better than cube B." There are a lot of different variables: availability, magnets/magnet strength/room for magnets, corner cutting, flexibility, stickerless shades, size, price, speed/controllability, adjustability, durability . . . What we really want is something like this for cubes, but crowdsourced. 

I would also note that I don't use my 3x3 main for feet: the ergonomics are so entirely different, it's worth investing in another cube.


----------



## pjk (Aug 31, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I think this a commendable endeavor, but anymore there's a lot more to it than "cube A is better than cube B." There are a lot of different variables: availability, magnets/magnet strength/room for magnets, corner cutting, flexibility, stickerless shades, size, price, speed/controllability, adjustability, durability . . . What we really want is something like this for cubes, but crowdsourced.
> 
> I would also note that I don't use my 3x3 main for feet: the ergonomics are so entirely different, it's worth investing in another cube.


Sure, all of those variables can be discussed at length (and already have for a lot of cubes in the past). The idea here is to provide a useful resource for the people who just want to buy a good cube without having to search around a huge amount. Right now, no up-to-date thread exists for this.

While feet and BLD, people may want others, and those can be discussed and added overtime.

As for the spreadsheet, looking at it now there are 6 3x3's alone rated Expert. As I mentioned in the previous post, I think we should make 1 recommendation for Good, 1 for Great, and 1 for Expert per puzzle. Thoughts on simplifying like this or is it just me?

Also, can anyone activity interested in Clock, Sq-1, and Megaminx contribute to the spreadsheet? It would be quite useful as a start to get something up.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2018)

pjk said:


> Megaminx



I added 1 in each category. I'll add the caveat that I haven't actually used the X-man Galaxy V2M, I've used the non-magnetic version, and it's my understanding that the magnetic version is the best available. The non-magnetic is very good, the YLM mega is also good, but on a different level.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 31, 2018)

I just added a bunch of cubes, but feel free to trim what I entered and such. I'm mostly just trying to facilitate the ideas presented here. I own two good cubes so I'm a total noob at cubing knowledge.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 1, 2018)

So there are several cubers on the spreadsheet that have there mains on the cubical.us's website, however some of them have not been updated in a while, so do you think that it is worth adding to the spreadsheet or not? I do not think that it is worth is, especially since I am sure that some of the cubes are outdated, but on the other hand there still might be some that are the same.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 1, 2018)

Are prices based on cubicle prices?


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> So there are several cubers on the spreadsheet that have there mains on the cubical.us's website, however some of them have not been updated in a while, so do you think that it is worth adding to the spreadsheet or not? I do not think that it is worth is, especially since I am sure that some of the cubes are outdated, but on the other hand there still might be some that are the same.


Try to use the most up to date info, but if you can't find it, it's better to have a slightly out of date cube than nothing.



JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Are prices based on cubicle prices?


Not sure who edited that. Ideally we should list a couple options of places to buy.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Sep 1, 2018)

The prices I listed are cubicle prices. I also mostly added cubicle specials. I felt like the spreadsheet needed some data to show people what it does.


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2018)

Here is draft one of what I propose (cubes taken from the spreadsheet data so far). As I suggested before, I think we should keep it simple to make it an easy to use, up-to-date resource. Debates around which cubes should be recommended can be discussed overtime. Please help fill in the rest of this so we can get a start - we also want to list buying options so people know where to buy them. If you want to make changes, please make them by copying below and replying with the updated draft.

-------------

What Cube Should I Get? What are the best puzzles on the market today?

Below the the top recommendations as of September, 2018. If you suggest different puzzles than what is shown here, reply to this thread to discuss so we can keep this post updated with the most recommended cubes.

*2x2x2:*
Budget: Moyu Weipo - $12.99
Great: Angstrom WeiPo M - $35.99
Expert: GAN 249 M 2x2 - $17.99

*3x3x3:*
Budget: Moyu Weilong GTS 2 M - $25.99
Great: Valk Power M - $38.99
Expert: GAN 356 Air SM 3x3 - $49.99 

*4x4x4:*
Budget: Qiyi Mini Wuque M - $31.99
Great: Qiyi Mini Wuque M - $31.99
Expert: Cubicle WuQue M 4x4 - $59.99

*5x5x5:*
Budget: QiYi WuShuang 5x5 - $19.99
Great: CH WuShuang M 5x5 - $59.99
Expert: Cubicle WuShuang M 5x5 - $64.99 

*6x6x6:*
Budget: Cyclone Boys 6x6 G6 - $19.50
Great: YuXin Red 6x6 - $28.99
Expert: Cubicle Labs Red M 6x6 - $73.99

*7x7x7:*
Budget: MoFang JiaoShi MF7S 7x7 - $19.99
Great: MoYu Cubic AoFu 7x7 GT - $48.99
Expert: Yuxin Hays 7 M - $54.95

*Megaminx:*
Budget:
Great:
Expert:

*Pyraminx:*
Budget:
Great:
Expert:

*Skewb:*
Budget:
Great:
Expert:

*Clock:*
Budget:
Great:
Expert:

*Square-1:*
Budget:
Great:
Expert:


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Sep 2, 2018)

I don't really agree with your recommendations here, some cubes aren't even that good without work done, such as the yuxin red, which needs to be seriously broken in and spring swapped, or extremely outdated, such as the cubic aofu.

Also, I think that the premium set up versions of cubes should not be included in the spreadsheet. Promoting premium services to beginers is a bad idea as they will learn to rely on others instead of learning to set up cubes, which is one of the most important skills of cubing.

Premium cubes are essentially flagships set up to full potential, and cube reviews are supposed to review cubes at full potential to be a fair comparison. Imagine that I compared a cosmic valk m to a GTS2 on tight tensions with dry lube. Of course the valk would win on corner cutting, speed and times. Removing premium cubes and having them under their name is the best way to go.


----------



## Galcor117 (Sep 2, 2018)

How is GAN 249 M expert class...
Also the Moyu 7x7 is extremely outdated and a Wuji or Huanglong is a much better option


----------



## pjk (Sep 2, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> I don't really agree with your recommendations here, some cubes aren't even that good without work done, such as the yuxin red, which needs to be seriously broken in and spring swapped, or extremely outdated, such as the cubic aofu.
> 
> Also, I think that the premium set up versions of cubes should not be included in the spreadsheet. Promoting premium services to beginers is a bad idea as they will learn to rely on others instead of learning to set up cubes, which is one of the most important skills of cubing.
> 
> Premium cubes are essentially flagships set up to full potential, and cube reviews are supposed to review cubes at full potential to be a fair comparison. Imagine that I compared a cosmic valk m to a GTS2 on tight tensions with dry lube. Of course the valk would win on corner cutting, speed and times. Removing premium cubes and having them under their name is the best way to go.





Galcor117 said:


> How is GAN 249 M expert class...
> Also the Moyu 7x7 is extremely outdated and a Wuji or Huanglong is a much better option


Can you please copy the template above, paste and make your edits, and repost? Great recommendations, please edit accordingly.
Thanks


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 2, 2018)

I shall only do the events I have any reasonable knowledge on 
I think the following rules have to be established:
Budget has to be $5 or less on thecubicle e
Great has to be an out of the box cube
Expert has to be the best cube store set up of the cube(nova/cosmic/angstrom/proshop/rocket...)(I am unable to give a decent comparison for this)

3x3x3: 
Budget: MF3RS
great: weilong gts3m

4x4x4: 
Budget: kungfu cangfeng
Great: mini wuque M

5x5x5:
Budget: Qizheng S
Great: wushuang

6x6x6:
Great: Shadow M

7x7x7: 
Budget: MF7
great: wuji

I have not had a chance to properly try the recent 5x5-7x7s so have not included them


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 2, 2018)

My takes (including stuff from what ive heard)
Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
Great - Pretty good and you wont have to sell your house
Expert - The best cube on the market according to me or the experts

*2x2x2:*
Budget: Kungfu 2x2
Great: MGC 2x2
Expert: Angstrom Weipo M

*3x3x3:*
Budget: Yuxin Little Magic
Great: Yuxin Huanglong M
Expert: Moyu Weilong GTS 3

*4x4x4:*
Budget: Qiyi Mini Wuque
Great: Qiyi Mini Wuque M
Expert: Angstrom WuQue M 4x4 

*5x5x5:*
Budget: MF5
Great: CH WuShuang M 5x5
Expert: Cubicle WuShuang M 5x5

*6x6x6:*
Budget: Cyclone Boys G6 / MF6
Great: Shadow M
Expert: Shadow M

*7x7x7:*
Budget: MoFang JiaoShi MF7S 7x7
Great: Yuxin Hays 7
Expert: Yuxin Hays 7 M

*Megaminx:*
Budget: Qiyi Qiheng
Great: X Man Galaxy M
Expert: X Man Galaxy v2 M

*Skewb:*
Budget: idk just get the Wingy Skewb
Great: X Man Wingy Skewb
Expert: X Man Wingy Skewb

*Clock:*
Budget: Lingao Clock
Great: Literally none of them are good lol Lingao Clock M
Expert: Rubiks Clock M


----------



## pjk (Sep 3, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> My takes (including stuff from what ive heard)
> Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
> Great - Pretty good and you wont have to sell your house
> Expert - The best cube on the market according to me or the experts
> ...


Great start, which overlaps mostly with the previous post. Can you (or anyone reading this) please add pricing and a link on the price of where to buy it? This will make it much easier for people to choose and buy a new cube. Something like this format:

*Skewb:*
Budget: MoFang JiaoShi Skewb - $3.99
Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99
Expert: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99

This should be quite useful if we keep it updated overtime.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2018)

As someone who's been cubing for over 5 years, here is my take on 2x2-5x5s.

*2x2:*
Budget: YuXin Little Magic 2x2
Great: MoYu WeiPo (or WeiPo M)
Expert: Angstrom WeiPo M

*3x3:*
Budget: YuXin Little Magic 3x3
Great: MoYu MF3RS2 (or MF3RS2 M)
Expert: Angstrom GTS3 M

*4x4:*
Budget: QiYi ThunderClap 4x4
Great: QiYi WuQue (or WuQue M)
Expert: Angstrom WuQue M

*5x5:*
Budget: YuXin Cloud
Great: QiYi WuShuang (or WuShuang M)
Expert: Angstrom WuShuang M


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2018)

I was scared to see that a budget 3x3x3 was 25 dollar while a budget 6 and 7 were 20 dollar. I am very happy to see the later edits and am almost ready to swoop in and add nothing of use to this topic (because I know nothing about hardware) but just buy some great 5/6/7.


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 3, 2018)

the domain name bestspeedcube.ml now directs to this document, can anyone think of a better domain for it?


----------



## pjk (Sep 4, 2018)

Here is an updated draft - we need to add pricing for the remaining items, and if you want to suggest another cube for one of the categories below, simply reply with which you suggest with a reason for switching.
-------------------

Budget - Dirt Cheap Cubes only
Great - Pretty good and you won't have to sell your house
Expert - The best cube on the market

*2x2x2:*

Budget: Kungfu 2x2 - $5.99
Great: MGC 2x2 - $9.99
Expert: Angstrom Weipo M - $35.99

*3x3x3:*

Budget: Yuxin Little Magic - $2.99
Great: Yuxin Huanglong M - $24.99
Expert: Moyu Weilong GTS 3 - $34.99

*4x4x4:*

Budget: QiYi Thunderclap 4x4 - $12.95
Great: Qiyi Mini Wuque M - $31.95
Expert: Angstrom WuQue M 4x4 - $69.99

*5x5x5:*

Budget: MoFang JiaoShi MF5 5x5 - $8.95
Great: CH WuShuang M 5x5 - $59.99
Expert: Cubicle WuShuang M 5x5 - $64.99

*6x6x6:*

Budget: Cyclone Boys G6 - $19.95
Great: Shadow M - $49.95
Expert: Shadow M - $49.95

*7x7x7:*

Budget: MoFang JiaoShi MF7S 7x7 - $19.99
Great: Yuxin Hays 7 - $49.95
Expert: Yuxin Hays 7 M - $54.95

*Megaminx:*

Budget: Qiyi Qiheng - $7.95
Great: X Man Galaxy M - $17.50
Expert: X Man Galaxy v2 M - $29.99

*Skewb:*

Budget: QiYi QiCheng Skewb - $7.50
Great: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99
Expert: X Man Wingy Skewb - $13.99

*Clock:*

Budget: Lingao Clock - $9.95
Great: Lingao Clock - $9.95
Expert: Lingao Clock - $9.95


----------



## pjk (Sep 6, 2018)

Since we've got a decent amount of suggestions and a start, I've started a new thread here in the hardware area with the suggestions from this thread. Please help keep that thread updated by replying with updates, suggestions, etc. as new cubes/suggestions come out. Let's move this discussion to that thread.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 20, 2019)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> I think budget 2×2 should be changed to qidi s, it's a good modern 2×2 that is cheap and fast.
> For 4×4, I think the thunderclap mini is better, more people get the mini thunderclap compared to the full sized one, and report that it's good


yj yupo magnetic plus 2x2 is much better than the qiyi qidi. It's as good as the yjmgc.


----------



## AegisSharp (Mar 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> yj yupo magnetic plus 2x2 is much better than the qiyi qidi. It's as good as the yjmgc.


Is the yupo plus the same as the yupo v2?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 27, 2019)

AegisSharp said:


> Is the yupo plus the same as the yupo v2?


yes, the yj yupo v2m


----------

